# Holding gates down on windy days



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any tricks for keeping gates secure when training outside on windy days?

It gets tough when sending a dog to "go out" and the gates crash behind him. :uhoh: Because then what might have been a success turns into a fear factor that you have to work through before you can go home!

Thanks.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Some of my gates have bungee cords on them because the dogs know how to work the latches on a standard fence gate. They make rubber cords that would be perfect to secure a gate. They are extra strong.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, sorry, let me clarify....by "gates" I mean ring gates and stanchions.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL In that case, I would hammer some T-posts into the ground rather then using stanchions. I'm a *******, so we use bungee cords and T-posts to solve a lot of our problems.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess I need ideas for when I set up to train in parking lots...Perhaps I should use duct tape?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Goldendogx2 said:


> I guess I need ideas for when I set up to train in parking lots...Perhaps I should use duct tape?


Oh yeah. That is another thing I have a lot of in my tool box. Have you tried sand bags?


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, I have thought about sand bags, just not really sure where to buy some. I think some small narrow ones would work. You could lay them across the gates between the holes.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Believe it or not.  There is a web site dedicated to selling sand bags. 

Sandbags


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't they have some sort of U ring you can hammer into the ground. Even a piece of heavy wire bent in a U turned upsidedown and then pushed into the ground would help. Of course, you'd need to be on unfrozen earth.

I looked at a photo of a ring gate. That won't work...LOL


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*rebar*

It's cheap and works well. Don't forget a sledge or BFH.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you're working on concrete, I'd do sandbags. You can get them from your local fire house and then fill yourself. I use kitty litter in a pinch if I can't get quick access to sand.


----------

